# England's Strongest Man Under 105kg 2012



## will san (Jun 22, 2010)

*Englands Strongest Man Under 105kg 2012*

*
*

*
Sponsored by:*

*
*

Central Fitness Gym, Birmingham - http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/New-gym-in-birmingham-11028

www.vikingr-clothing.com

www.olympicsportsgym.co.uk

Mo's Motors, Fenstanton http://uk.local.yahoo.com/Cambridgeshire/St._Ives/Garage_Services/1001964388-e-35663.html

www.atlasstones.co.uk

www.thomasmorris.co.uk


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Proud to be sponsoring this event.

Will is a great promoter and I have personally competed in his competitions. This will be a great show.


----------



## will san (Jun 22, 2010)

cheers matt, much appreciated. facebook event for the competition:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/events/264270083664644/

feel free to repost!


----------



## will san (Jun 22, 2010)

Qualified athletes:

North:

James Robson

James Clayton

Danny Loudon

John Marsden

Damian Turner

Sam Chesney

Daniel Cave

South:

Freddie Hick

Tobias Cutler

Ashley Smith

Midlands:

Ben Kelsey

Sebastian Iwaniak

John Rudgard

Daz Clarke


----------



## StrongmanBrixDK (May 2, 2012)

Wish they had that class here in denmark :-D


----------



## will san (Jun 22, 2010)

some vids myself and some of the competitors training the esm events before the big day!

pressing with the 78kg Inch Dumbell replica we will be using -






some more of the events -


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

2 mates were placed 5th and 8th out of 14 in the Scottish on Sunday. Was a great day


----------



## will san (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## will san (Jun 22, 2010)

1st place - Ben Kelsey






2nd - Daz Clarke






3rd - Sebastian Iwaniak


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ah... Sebastian  saw him at bodypower... Amazing athlete x x


----------



## will san (Jun 22, 2010)

new champ Ben Kelsey's write up of his performance can be found here on his blog -

http://www.oxfordpt.co.uk/blog/


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like yet another quality comp from Camp Sanderson, really gutted I couldn't make it but very proud to sponsor the event - some great strongmen competing!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

These fella's are epicly strong i do have to say!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

F**K me, Ben Kelsey made that 240 x 10 look like a cakewalk.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Ah... Sebastian  saw him at bodypower... Amazing athlete x x


Nicest/friendliest athlete I've every competed with.


----------

